# Opinion of Color For Knitted Baby Blanket



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I think it's a great color! Anything colorwise is a go for babies now days.....


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree - I think it's nice.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Not using pastels is the IN thing. You have chosen a beautiful color that will be wonderful for any baby. jinx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> I think it's a great color! Anything colorwise is a go for babies now days.....


Thanks, MistyBabe... :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I agree - I think it's nice.


Thank you jumbleburt...love your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Not using pastels is the IN thing. You have chosen a beautiful color that will be wonderful for any baby. jinx


Thanks Jinx, I appreciate your vote.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

It will be perfect


----------



## nanadot (Sep 7, 2011)

I love that color, I made a few baby coats in that color, the moms loved them. Where did you find that color, have been looking for it, I thought it was discontinued.,can't find it around these parts. Good choice.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sand said:


> It will be perfect


Thank you Sand...
:-D Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nanadot said:


> I love that color, I made a few baby coats in that color, the moms loved them. Where did you find that color, have been looking for it, I thought it was discontinued.,can't find it around these parts. Good choice.


Hi Nanadot...thank you...the yarn was given to me, but I know the lady purchased it at Michaels. Also, I see you come from Long Island. May I ask where? Up until 4 years ago, I lived in Suffolk County...small world.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I love this colour. Two new mums with boys have asked for things in lime green and navy. Not my choice but they love them.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's a nice colour and I don't see anything wrong with it for a baby :thumbup:


----------



## nanadot (Sep 7, 2011)

I live in Sayville, where did you live? I tried Micheals, Joannes, ac Moore, no luck. , I'll have to keep looking, it's a great color, it's perfect in the basket weave pattern. Dot


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

It is a great colour for a baby. I say this because I used a similar colour combined with blue and cream for a baby blanket that was well received.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I think it looks fantastic! Why make everything pink or blue when we have a whole array of colors?


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it is a great color and a beautiful blanket. God bless the little one who will get it. I'm making one that is 30% cotton, 30% milky & 40% cashmere. It has this color in it but it is a variegated yarn. You can see it here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221097714647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

My blanket has a garter stitch border and then ten stitches of moss & 10 knit stitches for the blocks. It looks a lot like yours.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I love this colour. Two new mums with boys have asked for things in lime green and navy. Not my choice but they love them.


Thank you, Rosette.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> It's a nice colour and I don't see anything wrong with it for a baby :thumbup:


Thanks Trish2222...
:thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

The neutral color is nice... If you want, you can always add more color when you're finished by tacking on simple crochet or knit flowers, etc... Either way the blanket will make a nice gift :thumbup:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like it! A lot of mommies these days don't want the traditional baby colors. It is anything goes!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the color you chose is great. It isn't pastel and yet it isn't bright. Will be nice and soothing for baby. 

Another great choice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Yep,I also think this is fine for baby . I really think "anything" goes these days


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Linday said:


> It is a great colour for a baby. I say this because I used a similar colour combined with blue and cream for a baby blanket that was well received.


Thanks for your imput Linday.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nanadot said:


> I live in Sayville, where did you live? I tried Micheals, Joannes, ac Moore, no luck. , I'll have to keep looking, it's a great color, it's perfect in the basket weave pattern. Dot


Hi Nandot, I lived in Kings Park (Smithtown) for many years. Thanks again for writing. Do try googling, you may have better luck finding the yarn.
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> I think it looks fantastic! Why make everything pink or blue when we have a whole array of colors?


I agree edgemanak...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

butterweed said:


> I think it is a great color and a beautiful blanket. God bless the little one who will get it. I'm making one that is 30% cotton, 30% milky & 40% cashmere. It has this color in it but it is a variegated yarn. You can see it here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221097714647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> My blanket has a garter stitch border and then ten stitches of moss & 10 knit stitches for the blocks. It looks a lot like yours.


Thanks soo much butterweed. This will go in my "great granmother's hope chest" that I posted a while ago.
Yours looks lovely too. I've knitted using the moss stitch and that's pretty, too.
Love your avatar...best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) 
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

arkynana said:


> The neutral color is nice... If you want, you can always add more color when you're finished by tacking on simple crochet or knit flowers, etc... Either way the blanket will make a nice gift :thumbup:


Thanks Arkynana..nice idea to add something later on..
Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I like it! A lot of mommies these days don't want the traditional baby colors. It is anything goes!


Thank you Kacey64...I don't always want my knitting or gardening to be so traditional...
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah! A lot of moms these days do not want pastels - including my daughter. She likes bold colors for my grandson - even when he was a newborn! Don't you just LOVE that yarn? It's my favorite all time acrylic worsted weight yarn - it washes and dries the machine with no pilling. Love love love it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I think the color you chose is great. It isn't pastel and yet it isn't bright. Will be nice and soothing for baby.
> 
> Another great choice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello Gagesmom...thank you..I may have mentioned this to you before, but my grandson has a good friend named, Gage.
Love the name...
Happy Knitting! Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Maggie-pie said:


> Yep,I also think this is fine for baby . I really think "anything" goes these days


Hi Maggie-pie, thank you.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


I think it's a lovely color..My two youngest grandgirl babies have a room that is brown and Pepto Bismol pink ...Anything goes these days.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Oh yeah! A lot of moms these days do not want pastels - including my daughter. She likes bold colors for my grandson - even when he was a newborn! Don't you just LOVE that yarn? It's my favorite all time acrylic worsted weight yarn - it washes and dries the machine with no pilling. Love love love it!


Hi again Stella...thanks for you comments. Yes, this yarn is very easy to work with (especially since I got it as a freebee.)
Love seeing all your wonderful work, too! Happy Knitting.We're finally getting a nice day in Virginia..Have to rush out to do some gardening...lol
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a two year old boy and would have loved getting a blanket this color when he was born! I like the pattern too! Very practical and sturdy. Something like this would have been our go to blanket.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> ...


Hi Illusions by Donna, thanks for your comments...I do also love the brown/pink colors together..very rich looking.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Belknits said:


> I have a two year old boy and would have loved getting a blanket this color when he was born! I like the pattern too! Very practical and sturdy. Something like this would have been our go to blanket.


Hi Belknits..thanks for your nice comments. As I told one of the other ladies, this will eventually go in my great grandmother's hope chest. 
:lol: Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Love it


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

There are no 'wrong' colors for babies anymore.

And most people of color don't even want pastel colors for their babies and that's all there was years ago so thank goodness times has changed.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

frannie di said:


> Love it


Thanks, frannie di.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the color is great! Personally, I like to make baby blankets in Brighter, non-traditional colors; they get so many things in pastels. Your blanket is lovely!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

The brighter, the better. We've learned that pale colors don't do much to stimulate baby's learning and development. In fact, for awhile there, black and white were being pushed for baby toys, etc. I think it's a great choice.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> There are no 'wrong' colors for babies anymore.
> 
> And most people of color don't even want pastel colors for their babies and that's all there was years ago so thank goodness times has changed.


Thank you PaKnitter...I'm with you...love the colors..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> I think the color is great! Personally, I like to make baby blankets in Brighter, non-traditional colors; they get so many things in pastels. Your blanket is lovely!


Thanks sewnhair for your nice comments.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Darker colors are the in thing for babies..........I don't see many babies in light colors.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

The heck with tradition! I use the brightest brights - especially if I don't know the gender of the babe...

Also, babies only see contrasts for a while, so black/white/red is a REALLY good combination for toys and mobiles etc.


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

I would have no problems using that color for baby items. Good luck with the blanket!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The brighter, the better. We've learned that pale colors don't do much to stimulate baby's learning and development. In fact, for awhile there, black and white were being pushed for baby toys, etc. I think it's a great choice.


Hi Bydie...thank you for your comments..I'm with you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kiffer said:


> Darker colors are the in thing for babies..........I don't see many babies in light colors.


Hi Kiffer...thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> The heck with tradition! I use the brightest brights - especially if I don't know the gender of the babe...
> 
> Also, babies only see contrasts for a while, so black/white/red is a REALLY good combination for toys and mobiles etc.


Thanks for writing MomWow...I agree that color is a good way to go.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

scrappinmagic said:


> I would have no problems using that color for baby items. Good luck with the blanket!


Hi Scrappinmagic..thanks for your comments. I see you're into "magic." That must be fun!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Very pretty... Perfect color


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone, the color is great. The pattern is nice. :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Your choice of color is lovely.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

HARRINGTON said:


> Very pretty... Perfect color


Thank you for you nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I agree with everyone, the color is great. The pattern is nice. :thumbup:


Hi Kathy, thanks for looking and nice compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Your choice of color is lovely.


Hi Chickkie...thank you...adorable avatar...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the color and the pattern. I tend to use other colors then pink or blue as what if the sex is a surprise at the last minute. Also if there happens to be another sibling a bit later they can use the blanket again later....I like yellows greens and light orange for this reason


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I love that color!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like it......Go with what you feel is right....xxxx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ydixon said:


> I like the color and the pattern. I tend to use other colors then pink or blue as what if the sex is a surprise at the last minute. Also if there happens to be another sibling a bit later they can use the blanket again later....I like yellows greens and light orange for this reason


Thanks Ydixon for your comments. I also like yellows and greens.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> I love that color!


Hi Karen, thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

isaacsnan said:


> I really like it......Go with what you feel is right....xxxx


Thank you Isaacsnan...


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lovely colour - just right for a baby blanket.

Vickie xox


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> Lovely colour - just right for a baby blanket.
> 
> Vickie xox


Thanks, Vickie...Happy Knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> Vickie2249 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely colour - just right for a baby blanket.
> ...


 :-D


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Honey color for honey babies , I say it is perfect.

My grandsons favorite color.

Your work is beautiful, so even and perfect, keep up the good work..


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi edithann. Like all the others I to think it is a great colour for babies. Your work looks lovely.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I think its a great color... stay with it


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I like this colour but I know what you mean. If you wanted to babify it a little you could always put a square or stripe of white/off white through the middle or add a motif.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would add soft pink for a girl, very pale blue for a boy or a pale butter yellow for neutral..make a sample and see...


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Keep going - it is definitely the latest trend, unless the person is very old fashioned it will be a winner. I went to a lot of trouble to make some baby gifts recently for a young mother who is very fashion conscious and definitely likes something a little "new" or "different". This rug would be just right.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree, it's a great color for a blanket. It can be used by older child too so they are not teased about having a pink or blue "baby" blanket at five or six that they still love.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

good color any color goes for a baby ...


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I think its perfect! My daughter is expecting in Dec-my first!! And she doesn't want all pink or blue!! I'm working on the baby tree of life in a soft yellow!!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I think its great, I just finished a baby blanket that was anything but pastel.

Enjoy making that blanket.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Love that color!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

A super colour and i think it is one of the in colours at the moment for baby,i went to a knitting show in may and there was lots of different honey colours around.Beautiful choice.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I like this color, rather than the usual pastels. It would be good for a boy or a girl.


----------



## arabian97 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think that the color is really cute, and a very nice change from all the pastel pinks and blues. I think it will be adorable!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

bright colors are cheerful and babies have lots of blankets - the brighter the better - I love your pattern and the color


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think the color is great. you seldom see pastels any more.


edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

the nice thing about your colour choice is that it doesn't look babyish,meaning it will be used and appeciated long after babyhood is over!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

It's totally fine. It would work for either a boy or girl. If it's soft (which it looks like), I see no problem. Nice pattern by the way.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

This is a very "hot" color in babyland these days. It is one of my favorites. It can be matched with navy blue, chocolate brown, and many other colors. If you take a trip to the baby department of any store, you will see it everywhere. Love the pattern too. Good luck. Happy knitting!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Honey color for honey babies , I say it is perfect.
> 
> My grandsons favorite color.
> 
> Your work is beautiful, so even and perfect, keep up the good work..


Hi Rtk1219..thank you very much for your lovely compliments. I just love your original avatar... Happy Knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Linheln said:


> Hi edithann. Like all the others I to think it is a great colour for babies. Your work looks lovely.


Hello Linhein, thanks much for your kind comments.
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LindaM said:


> I think its a great color... stay with it


Thanks Linda...beautiful avatar.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> I like this colour but I know what you mean. If you wanted to babify it a little you could always put a square or stripe of white/off white through the middle or add a motif.


Good thought Hallsyh..thanks for your suggestion..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I like the color. I had a request for a baby blanket years ago to be bright red with a white border. So as you can see any color is a go. Love the pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I would add soft pink for a girl, very pale blue for a boy or a pale butter yellow for neutral..make a sample and see...


Thanks Jonibee..could try that too..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KnittingVal said:


> Keep going - it is definitely the latest trend, unless the person is very old fashioned it will be a winner. I went to a lot of trouble to make some baby gifts recently for a young mother who is very fashion conscious and definitely likes something a little "new" or "different". This rug would be just right.


Hi KnittingVal...thank you..I will definitely continue knitting the blanket...


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Think it looks great...the pink and blue thing is out now...


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

This is perfect for a baby blanket. Moms today, I have two daughters that are moms, like a more modern look and this color in the basketweave is a perfectly modern baby blanket that any mom would love. Enjoy!!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful color. When my youngest granddaughter was born my daughter would have loved it -- she doesn't like pink. I didn't care, I bought pink anyway -- but she would have used your golden color more than she would have used anything I did. Very pretty!


----------



## sittinanknitten (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it is a beautiful color. I think the young moms today appreciate colors other than the traditional pastels.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> I agree, it's a great color for a blanket. It can be used by older child too so they are not teased about having a pink or blue "baby" blanket at five or six that they still love.


Hi MawMaw12..thanks for your comments. I never thought about the excellent point you brought out. I will make this blanket long enough for a child of 5-6 to use. And, you are so right about being teased about the "baby" blanket in pink or blue. Thank you again..
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sunshyne said:


> good color any color goes for a baby ...


Thank you Sunshyne..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> I think its perfect! My daughter is expecting in Dec-my first!! And she doesn't want all pink or blue!! I'm working on the baby tree of life in a soft yellow!!


Hi Cinknitting...thank you..please post your blanket when you finish it...sounds lovely..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it's a great color for either a boy or a girl, and if you want to make sure people know what gender it's for, just sew on a few pink things for girls, or blue/yellow things for boys. (I forget what they are called! lol)

By the way, exactly what color is it? I see people saying yellow, honey...I see green! lol


----------



## pfflyer (Feb 10, 2011)

edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


nit on!
Beautiful color.
Why don't we see more yellow colors...is is so cheery.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I like it too. Will also be useful when the baby grows bigger.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it is lovely. you don't always have to use pastels.Very nice.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Margaritaz said:


> I think its great, I just finished a baby blanket that was anything but pastel.
> 
> Enjoy making that blanket.


Thank you Margaritaz.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kathleenTC said:


> Love that color!


Thanks, Kathleen.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I think it's lovely


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the color, I dont think everything has to be pink blue or yellow


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

amudaus said:


> A super colour and i think it is one of the in colours at the moment for baby,i went to a knitting show in may and there was lots of different honey colours around.Beautiful choice.


Hi Amudaus, thanks so much for you comments. It's funny, I'm not sure I would have purchased this color, but since it was a "freebie," I decided to try it. Happy knitting to you!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I like this color, rather than the usual pastels. It would be good for a boy or a girl.


Thanks, Joycevv...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

arabian97 said:


> I think that the color is really cute, and a very nice change from all the pastel pinks and blues. I think it will be adorable!!


Hi Arabian97...thank you very much.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. Count me in on the "it's a great color" side. I never do baby things in pinks or blues. I love greens. Steer clear of yellows because it can make some babies look really jaundiced (exp with my son). I think this color is so pretty and definitely suitable for either a boy or a girl. Really nice job on the blanket, too. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you should use that color. Its very pretty.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I think it is just fine.


----------



## diaz428 (May 23, 2012)

Love it! Perfect for a baby!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with the color. Better than white which would show everything. One thing to ask yourself is who will be receiving the blanket? Are they a person who is stuck in tradition or are they more modern in thinking? I know that most of my daughter's friends who are having babies have all said no white, no pastels, and no gender specific. You afghan fits all.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I think the color is fine.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

EdithAnn, 
Me too - Nesconset. What about you?


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I think that it's a great colour. Like it's been said...anything goes for baby colours.


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it's rich and lovely fora baby or otherwise!


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Love it!! i do quite a bit of knitting for babies and have gotten away from the traditional pastels. Wish they'd make "baby yarn" in more vibrant colors.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

alwaysknitting said:


> bright colors are cheerful and babies have lots of blankets - the brighter the better - I love your pattern and the color


Thanks alwaysknitting for your nice comments..


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I think the color is great. you seldom see pastels any more.
> 
> 
> edithann said:
> ...


Thank you cbjlinda..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cathie white said:


> the nice thing about your colour choice is that it doesn't look babyish,meaning it will be used and appeciated long after babyhood is over!


Thanks Cathie...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ulrika said:


> It's totally fine. It would work for either a boy or girl. If it's soft (which it looks like), I see no problem. Nice pattern by the way.


Thank you Ulrika for you nice comments.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is on sale for $3.17 here: http://www.robertscrafts.com/default.aspx?PageID=47&CategoryID=77&ProductID=5449&RootCatCode=03000&gclid=CNLYyYzt7rECFURRKwodJ2MAbA


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

msacco53 said:


> This is a very "hot" color in babyland these days. It is one of my favorites. It can be matched with navy blue, chocolate brown, and many other colors. If you take a trip to the baby department of any store, you will see it everywhere. Love the pattern too. Good luck. Happy knitting!


Many thanks Msacco63 for your lovely comments. Happy knitting to you, too!
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> I like the color. I had a request for a baby blanket years ago to be bright red with a white border. So as you can see any color is a go. Love the pattern.


Thank you Ms Sue P...I love the idea of red, too, (my favorite color.) Nice avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the color just fine. This way it can be either for a girl or a boy.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bae said:


> Think it looks great...the pink and blue thing is out now...


Thanks, Bae...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it's a great color.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice neutral color


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

To tell you the truth, I just said to my daughter that I want to find a different color yarn for the baby blankets that we make. I think your color is really beautiful. I want to try making the blankets in something a little brighter than the pastel colors. In my opinion, whoever receives the blanket you are making will love it!!


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I LOVE THE COLOR. GREAT COLOR FOR A BABY - WILL WORK WITH ANYTHING THE BABY IS WEARING.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I LOVE THE COLOR. GREAT COLOR FOR A BABY - WILL WORK WITH ANYTHING THE BABY IS WEARING.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with Jinx, EdithAnn.... most Moms don't want pastels anymore. I love the color!


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Picking colors for baby blankets, is one of the hardest decissionns. I can't tell if this is a bright green or a warm green. I find that the young women today enjoy bright colors and especially primary colors. I have learned to Showa ball of yarn to the mother that will receive the blanket because there is to many hours put into them to have the recipient put in the closet. I personally look 
At the cloths a the local baby store for my inspiration for color that popular.
I love the color green myself and started to make one and my daughter didn't like it.
Good luck
Nancy


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I think there are no SET colors for anything. Too RIGID for the creative minded. They are just guides. This is a CREATIVE endeavor, and CREATIVITY means "using the ordinary in ways that are different, and make something new and extraordinary." Some of the most innovative projects are using what we see and toss out everyday, in new and clever ways. I think this is a great BASE color, and it could take on any CLEVER embellishments of color to make it stunning.... like painting on a canvas. There are so many wonderful ideas on this site of flowers and ribbons, etc. I like it. I think it is just fine.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> This is perfect for a baby blanket. Moms today, I have two daughters that are moms, like a more modern look and this color in the basketweave is a perfectly modern baby blanket that any mom would love. Enjoy!!


Hi Appleblossom, Thank you for you nice comments.
Happy Knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It's soft and gender-neutral, so PERFECT for babies.

You know, it really is okay to veer away from just "pink for girls, blue for boys." Yarn companies are getting smarter about this and adding some great brighter shades in baby yarns, and I've found that if you knit for baby charities, EVERYTHING is appreciated, so it's an ideal way to use up stash.

Your blanket is beautiful and some baby will be lucky to be wrapped in it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Willa J. said:


> Beautiful color. When my youngest granddaughter was born my daughter would have loved it -- she doesn't like pink. I didn't care, I bought pink anyway -- but she would have used your golden color more than she would have used anything I did. Very pretty!


Hello Willa J. thank you. I know about the "pink." My granddaughter, who is 12, still doesn't like pink. When she was born, my DIL requested pale yellow with hearts for the 
blanket and that's what I made. She still has it! lol
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

I Love this color - go for it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sittinanknitten said:


> I think it is a beautiful color. I think the young moms today appreciate colors other than the traditional pastels.


Hi Sittinanknitten...thank you..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Cpautler said:


> I think it's beautiful!


Thanks, Cpautler.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it's a lovely color, and you're doing a beautiful job!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> I think it's a great color for either a boy or a girl, and if you want to make sure people know what gender it's for, just sew on a few pink things for girls, or blue/yellow things for boys. (I forget what they are called! lol)
> 
> By the way, exactly what color is it? I see people saying yellow, honey...I see green! lol


Hi Rpuhrmann...thank you...nope it's not green..honey is like a light gold..almost what I call light mustard...how's that for a color..lol..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's beautiful. If you look at the styles of baby clothes today you will see a mixture of many colors, pastels, brights, etc. even blank and white!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

pfflyer said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> ...


Hello again Pfflyer, looks as if we share similar ideas again. I'm using more yellows lately..this is sort of a light gold.
Thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> I like it too. Will also be useful when the baby grows bigger.


Hello Scumbugusa...thanks...


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Agreed, it's a lovely color. Really, any color goes now a days for babies! I say go for it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lalane said:


> I think it is lovely. you don't always have to use pastels.Very nice.


Thanks Lalane...Happy Knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tammyc77 said:


> I think it's lovely


Thanks, tammyc77...


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it makes a beautiful blankie, and you knitting makes it even prettier.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

caroleg51 said:


> I like the color, I dont think everything has to be pink blue or yellow


Hi Caroleg51...thank you, I agree about the color...


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I adore this colour,I think mums are looking for alternatives to pastels.This is trendy yet soft and comforting and hand knit....that is perfection in my world.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning. Count me in on the "it's a great color" side. I never do baby things in pinks or blues. I love greens. Steer clear of yellows because it can make some babies look really jaundiced (exp with my son). I think this color is so pretty and definitely suitable for either a boy or a girl. Really nice job on the blanket, too. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jb


Good morning to you, too Jberg. Thanks for your nice comments. Happy Needling to you, too!
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lilbabery said:


> I think you should use that color. Its very pretty.


Thank you Lilbabery..


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the colour is perfect. Most young mums today prefer bolder colour for their babies. The pastels are slowly fading out for babies. I love all the baby colours but find that the bolder colours are in now


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> I think it is just fine.


Thanks, Coopwire.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

diaz428 said:


> Love it! Perfect for a baby!


Thank you Diaz428...adorable avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

past said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the color. Better than white which would show everything. One thing to ask yourself is who will be receiving the blanket? Are they a person who is stuck in tradition or are they more modern in thinking? I know that most of my daughter's friends who are having babies have all said no white, no pastels, and no gender specific. You afghan fits all.


Hi Past...thank you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

manianice said:


> I think the color is fine.


Thanks, Manianice...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

undecided said:


> EdithAnn,
> Me too - Nesconset. What about you?


Wow, 4 years ago, I lived in Kings Park (near Smithtown)..I've shopped in the Smithhaven Mall many times. I also have friends in Nesconset...small, small world. Thanks for asking.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Momunum said:


> I think that it's a great colour. Like it's been said...anything goes for baby colours.


Thank you Momunum..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gaylepatrolia said:


> I think it's rich and lovely fora baby or otherwise!


Thanks Gaylepatrolia..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> Love it!! i do quite a bit of knitting for babies and have gotten away from the traditional pastels. Wish they'd make "baby yarn" in more vibrant colors.


Hi G-Ram...thanks for your comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

newbiebecky said:


> Gorgeous! :thumbup:


Thanks Newbiebecky!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

weimfam said:


> It is on sale for $3.17 here: http://www.robertscrafts.com/default.aspx?PageID=47&CategoryID=77&ProductID=5449&RootCatCode=03000&gclid=CNLYyYzt7rECFURRKwodJ2MAbA


Thanks for posting the sale Weimfam...However, it's more gold than the posting shows..not so creamy...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I like the color just fine. This way it can be either for a girl or a boy.


Thank you Linda H..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's a great color.


Thank you Miss Pam...


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I love yellow and so, I think it is perfect...so soft and non-defining as gender goes! It looks beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grandma11 said:


> Nice neutral color


Thanks, Grandma11.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dottie2 said:


> To tell you the truth, I just said to my daughter that I want to find a different color yarn for the baby blankets that we make. I think your color is really beautiful. I want to try making the blankets in something a little brighter than the pastel colors. In my opinion, whoever receives the blanket you are making will love it!!


Hi Dottie2...thank you..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

eastend said:


> I LOVE THE COLOR. GREAT COLOR FOR A BABY - WILL WORK WITH ANYTHING THE BABY IS WEARING.


Hi Eastend, many thanks...


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Trust me, the baby won't care. And it's quite nice. Continue on.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree with Jinx, EdithAnn.... most Moms don't want pastels anymore. I love the color!


Hello again AmyKnits...thanks..how's you son doing in Alabama? I know how it feels having him so many miles away. When I lived in New York, my second son went to the Univ. of Georgia..(years ago.)
Happy knitting and best wishes,
Edie


----------



## draperpj (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a great color. Yellows are good for babies. It's a happy color, and it is gender neutral.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Woolyouknitwithme said:


> Picking colors for baby blankets, is one of the hardest decissionns. I can't tell if this is a bright green or a warm green. I find that the young women today enjoy bright colors and especially primary colors. I have learned to Showa ball of yarn to the mother that will receive the blanket because there is to many hours put into them to have the recipient put in the closet. I personally look
> At the cloths a the local baby store for my inspiration for color that popular.
> I love the color green myself and started to make one and my daughter didn't like it.
> Good luck
> Nancy


Nancy, thanks for your kind comments and certainly great insight.
I love green, too. However, this is more of a gold. As the consensus seems to be here, it's a good choice..hope so...
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Its a popular modern colour, known here as 'dill'. Lovely choice


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> It's soft and gender-neutral, so PERFECT for babies.
> 
> You know, it really is okay to veer away from just "pink for girls, blue for boys." Yarn companies are getting smarter about this and adding some great brighter shades in baby yarns, and I've found that if you knit for baby charities, EVERYTHING is appreciated, so it's an ideal way to use up stash.
> 
> Your blanket is beautiful and some baby will be lucky to be wrapped in it.


Hi Homeshppr...thank you for your nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mthrift said:


> I think there are no SET colors for anything. Too RIGID for the creative minded. They are just guides. This is a CREATIVE endeavor, and CREATIVITY means "using the ordinary in ways that are different, and make something new and extraordinary." Some of the most innovative projects are using what we see and toss out everyday, in new and clever ways. I think this is a great BASE color, and it could take on any CLEVER embellishments of color to make it stunning.... like painting on a canvas. There are so many wonderful ideas on this site of flowers and ribbons, etc. I like it. I think it is just fine.


Hi Mthrift...thank you for your wonderful comments. I'm with you. I love trying new ways to do things whether it's knitting or even my gardening. I guess that's why I enjoy my gardens so much as well..thanks again...
Edie (EdithAnn) 
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jeannewmie said:


> I Love this color - go for it!


Thanks Jeannewmie...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> I think it's a lovely color, and you're doing a beautiful job!


Thanks MMMardi...love your avatar!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gypsie said:


> It's beautiful. If you look at the styles of baby clothes today you will see a mixture of many colors, pastels, brights, etc. even blank and white!


Thank you Gypsie...cute baby in your avatar.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

T said:


> Agreed, it's a lovely color. Really, any color goes now a days for babies! I say go for it!


Thanks T...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gmfur said:


> I like it!


Hi Gmfur...thanks...


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It is lovely, perfect!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LindY G said:


> I think it makes a beautiful blankie, and you knitting makes it even prettier.


Hi Lindy G, many thanks... :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> I adore this colour,I think mums are looking for alternatives to pastels.This is trendy yet soft and comforting and hand knit....that is perfection in my world.


Hello Itsybitsyknitts...thanks so much...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

noni said:


> I think the colour is perfect. Most young mums today prefer bolder colour for their babies. The pastels are slowly fading out for babies. I love all the baby colours but find that the bolder colours are in now


Hello Noni, I agree, I'm starting to knit with some of the bolder colors now for the babies...it's fun mixing it up.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Shari said:


> I love yellow and so, I think it is perfect...so soft and non-defining as gender goes! It looks beautiful!


Hi Miss Shari...many thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> Trust me, the baby won't care. And it's quite nice. Continue on.


Hi Seamer45...lol..how right you are..thanks.. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

draperpj said:


> It's a great color. Yellows are good for babies. It's a happy color, and it is gender neutral.


Thanks draperpj..this is more gold but still soft just a little deeper.


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

The color is beautiful. I am not overly fond of the whole pastel baby thing and as a result don't have a lot of choice in baby yarns. The color that you have is one that I certainly would have choosen. Nice work.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Minnow said:


> Its a popular modern colour, known here as 'dill'. Lovely choice


Hi Minnow...thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> It is lovely, perfect!


Thank you rebrenner 31...


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

love it


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

EileenC said:


> The color is beautiful. I am not overly fond of the whole pastel baby thing and as a result don't have a lot of choice in baby yarns. The color that you have is one that I certainly would have choosen. Nice work.


Hi EileenC....thanks so much for your nice comments.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mvitale said:
 

> love it


Hi Mvitale from New York (my previous state) thank you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's a great color! I am a teacher and work with many young women having babies, and my oldest daughter has several friends having babies, and none of them want the traditional pink or blue! I've had requests for brown, gray, red and gray (my son's friend is a graduate of Ohio State), and the most requested lately .... orange! I think any color goes!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Anything goes now days..It's a great color...


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


I think it is lovely, and so is your hard work. Why would somebody make a disparaging comment like that? It could easily "take the wind out of your sails". Don't let that happen. The picture I am looking out looks like a very pretty yellow, perfect for traditional baby items. If you check children's stores, you will see every imaginable color pattern and combination. They is certainly a market supporting the traditional AND those who like to operate out of the box. Post a picture when you are done. I am sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it's a great color. Babies do not stay babies very long. It's a very nice color. Go with it.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linzers said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> ...


Now it looks greener, I changed the angle of the my screen....I like it even more!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I think it's a great color! I am a teacher and work with many young women having babies, and my oldest daughter has several friends having babies, and none of them want the traditional pink or blue! I've had requests for brown, gray, red and gray (my son's friend is a graduate of Ohio State), and the most requested lately .... orange! I think any color goes!


Hello grandmatimestwo....Thank you for your kind words and story...I am beginning to think anything goes.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

The only opinion that matters in if this blanket will be used is the new mom. I personally love it. Very cozy looking.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Anything goes now days..It's a great color...


Thank you Jeanie L...lovely children!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

linzers said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> ...


Hello Linzers, thank you for your lovely comments. I should also tell you, "I take it from where it comes." These ladies are lovely, but we do not share the same taste..I listen and then kind of chuckle to myself since I know I see colors differently than they do..I love color in everything, home, gardens, etc..I mainly like the warm colors, but I also will knit with the lighter ones...otherwise it could become boring!
Thanks again... :thumbup: 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

linzers said:


> linzers said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


Hi again, ops...not green...more med gold...but still nice.
Edie...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> I think it's a great color. Babies do not stay babies very long. It's a very nice color. Go with it.


Hi SallyAnn...thanks very much..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

vickest said:


> The only opinion that matters in if this blanket will be used is the new mom. I personally love it. Very cozy looking.


Hi Vickest...thank you...this will go in my "GreatGrandmother's
Hope Chest" that I am putting together. By the time that happens, we could be back to pastels..who knows..lol..
Edie (EdithAnn)
:-D


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I think it is lovely. I have a pattern in a bright geen. I think I will make a blanket in that shade.

I just bought a raspberry shade. I am going to use it to make a baby blanket.

josiehof


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

my avatar pic is a baby blanket. Hes 4 and I;m still making it but my nephew is getting blue and orange. MY abbay blanket my grandmother made me is yellows.
You don't see many pastel clothes for babies anymore. And when you do they are still a little more richly colored than 10-20 yrs ago. In all honesty I would not want a pastel blanket if I were having a baby. I try to pick patterns a colors that carry over into child and adulthood. I don't want something put away for decades for IF the person I made it for has a baby themselves. I also try to go a smidge bigger than the average baby blanket. I don't feel pastels work very well for gender nuetral items either, and your color choice does very well! To get an idea of what moms today want for their babies look at ravelry etc at baby blankets. Most of them are colorful! Even and heirloom blanket can have color. I say who CARES what THEY think THEY would use for THEIR project. This is yours. Not to offend, but pay attention to the relative ages of the person givging the opinion. Older people who had babies when pastel was the big thing still often like pastels. Middle aged people can go either way, but I'd wager most myoung/new moms what fun colors. Think of it this way, the more texture and/or color contrast the better for babies!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

MsMallo said:


> my avatar pic is a baby blanket. Hes 4 and I;m still making it but my nephew is getting blue and orange. MY abbay blanket my grandmother made me is yellows.
> You don't see many pastel clothes for babies anymore. And when you do they are still a little more richly colored than 10-20 yrs ago. In all honesty I would not want a pastel blanket if I were having a baby. I try to pick patterns a colors that carry over into child and adulthood. I don't want something put away for decades for IF the person I made it for has a baby themselves. I also try to go a smidge bigger than the average baby blanket. I don't feel pastels work very well for gender nuetral items either, and your color choice does very well! To get an idea of what moms today want for their babies look at ravelry etc at baby blankets. Most of them are colorful! Even and heirloom blanket can have color. I say who CARES what THEY think THEY would use for THEIR project. This is yours. Not to offend, but pay attention to the relative ages of the person givging the opinion. Older people who had babies when pastel was the big thing still often like pastels. Middle aged people can go either way, but I'd wager most myoung/new moms what fun colors. Think of it this way, the more texture and/or color contrast the better for babies!


You are making me laugh. I love this site! I have children in their early 30's. ( My daughter is having her 1st baby in Oct). When they were babies I didn't have to look too hard to find the stronger, brighter colors that they looked best in. I didn't care for the pastels then, and I still don't, but I understand that they have their place. Aren't we lucky to have choices?


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

I like it. It's a nice neutral than can be used as a throw later in child's life and it really makes the pattern stitches pop. Should look great in any nursery.
GinniB


----------



## suzanne8 (Feb 6, 2012)

would love to have the pattern for this afghan. I make alot of baby afghans. Love the color.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I can easily see it in a crib.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I love the color. It is beautiful. I would keep on making it. Sometimes one has to listen to others opinions and follow their own instincts. It is working up beautifully. Both pattern and color would be welcomed by any recipient.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it is lovely. I have a pattern in a bright geen. I think I will make a blanket in that shade.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josiehof...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> my avatar pic is a baby blanket. Hes 4 and I;m still making it but my nephew is getting blue and orange. MY abbay blanket my grandmother made me is yellows.
> You don't see many pastel clothes for babies anymore. And when you do they are still a little more richly colored than 10-20 yrs ago. In all honesty I would not want a pastel blanket if I were having a baby. I try to pick patterns a colors that carry over into child and adulthood. I don't want something put away for decades for IF the person I made it for has a baby themselves. I also try to go a smidge bigger than the average baby blanket. I don't feel pastels work very well for gender nuetral items either, and your color choice does very well! To get an idea of what moms today want for their babies look at ravelry etc at baby blankets. Most of them are colorful! Even and heirloom blanket can have color. I say who CARES what THEY think THEY would use for THEIR project. This is yours. Not to offend, but pay attention to the relative ages of the person givging the opinion. Older people who had babies when pastel was the big thing still often like pastels. Middle aged people can go either way, but I'd wager most myoung/new moms what fun colors. Think of it this way, the more texture and/or color contrast the better for babies!


Hi MsMallo,
Thanks you so much...you had me laughing...I think you are right on target...and I do agree that most of the new moms now like other colors, not only the pastels...thanks again, that's why this site is soooo great!

:thumbup: Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

linzers said:


> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> > my avatar pic is a baby blanket. Hes 4 and I;m still making it but my nephew is getting blue and orange. MY abbay blanket my grandmother made me is yellows.
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

GinniB said:


> I like it. It's a nice neutral than can be used as a throw later in child's life and it really makes the pattern stitches pop. Should look great in any nursery.
> GinniB


Thank you GinniB...


----------



## suzanne8 (Feb 6, 2012)

could i have the pattern please


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, that color and blue and cream! Genius! May we see a picture of it? I am no artist but I delight in combining colors in unusual ways and the end results usually come out just fine.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

suzanne8 said:


> would love to have the pattern for this afghan. I make alot of baby afghans. Love the color.


Hi Suzanne8....thanks...what I did for this was just cast on 126sts size 10 1/2 needle circular needle. This works for me as I knit a little tight. I used Lion Brand Basketweave Baby Blanket as a guide. However, I did change the amount of stitches on the border (beginning and sides to less sts. ) I only used 10 rows for the border and 8 sts of garter st on either side. This was just my preference. It doesn't make that much difference.. as long as you do the basketweave st on the rest. 
Hope this makes some sense to you. Happy knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> I can easily see it in a crib.


Thank you Aunt Nay..


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

i love the color - it is correct the new mom's are going for crazy colors and do not want the pastels.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I love the color. It is beautiful. I would keep on making it. Sometimes one has to listen to others opinions and follow their own instincts. It is working up beautifully. Both pattern and color would be welcomed by any recipient.


Hello Bulldog, thanks for you nice comments..
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree, i dont see anything wrong,with this colour for,a baby and it looks so nice, please let us have a photo when finished. Steph


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Oh, that color and blue and cream! Genius! May we see a picture of it? I am no artist but I delight in combining colors in unusual ways and the end results usually come out just fine.


 :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Saroj said:


> i love the color - it is correct the new mom's are going for crazy colors and do not want the pastels.


 :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

stephaniec said:


> I agree, i dont see anything wrong,with this colour for,a baby and it looks so nice, please let us have a photo when finished. Steph


Thanks, Stephaniec...


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that color. All babies want to stand out from the crowd with something other than pink or blue.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with he others, it is, a nice colour for a baby. Would love to see a photo when finished!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Elegant, delicious color!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Isabel said:


> Elegant, delicious color!


Thanks, Isabel...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Nothing wrong with that color. All babies want to stand out from the crowd with something other than pink or blue.


Thank you Alpaca Farmer...I agree. :-D


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Like the warm tone/color and the pattern, also!


----------



## jaysallycat (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the colour.I tend to think modern mums like the wider range of colours than when we were mothers.Smashing basket weave as well


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it is a perfect color for a baby


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

i like it! The more untraditional the better! The more things (colors, sounds, smells, etc.) the more rounded and inquizative the child. If they don't like it, they will let you know, one way or the other. Keep up the good work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> Like the warm tone/color and the pattern, also!


Hi Diana, thank you...


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a beautiful shade, go for it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jaysallycat said:


> I love the colour.I tend to think modern mums like the wider range of colours than when we were mothers.Smashing basket weave as well


Hello Jaysallycat....thank you for your nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jmarcus276 said:


> I think it is a perfect color for a baby


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nclavalley said:


> i like it! The more untraditional the better! The more things (colors, sounds, smells, etc.) the more rounded and inquizative the child. If they don't like it, they will let you know, one way or the other. Keep up the good work!


Thank you so much nclavalley...
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pauline said:


> It's a beautiful shade, go for it!


Thanks, Pauline...


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A great neutral colour!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> A great neutral colour!


Thanks, Chrissy...


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

love the colour!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the color - most new moms don't want the pastel or pink/blue blankets anymore -color is the new thing and the color you chose is beautiful - can be used beyond the infant stage


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I think your colour choice is ace, pattern too. I've just done EZ's baby blanket in dark red cotton and pale grey wool (same weight and gauge)at the soon to be mother's request.


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Used that color for a baby blanket from my grandson and my daughter was thrilled. It gets many compliments.


----------



## jaiaface (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a great color. Babies wear all colors these days. Keep up the good work


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

That is a gorgeous color and one of the trends of the season which a lot of Moms are chosing


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Great color and beautiful pattern!!!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE the color. Young parents no longer like pastels. My niece would never put pastels on her baby...she thinks it's "gay".


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with the color. Go for it!!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the color is perfect for a baby blanket


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

I love that colour. Very purposeful in hiding little marks but lovely and warm and soft.


----------



## virginia1961 (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it is a great color!!!!!! I love it and I would definitely use it!!!!!! Virginia


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like the color! I vote to continue with it!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, I think it is a great color, and it can be used for either a boy or a girl. Go for it sister and keep on knitting!!!! ;-)


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Honey is a beautiful color; I think it's perfect for anything for baby.


----------



## Ann71 (May 3, 2012)

Go for it like it and i think i will be fine.like the pattern too.


----------



## gmilne (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, I just think the color is awesome. It is one of a kind. It will be very liked by everyone. The pattern is different too. How many stitches, maybe I can figure it out? thanx=
[email protected]


----------



## leesie (Nov 30, 2011)

First of all, that's a really cool color...you could combine that green with a brown, and maybe even a beige..The brown could be mid to light brown..I already did this combination with that green you're showing and a lighter brown. So good luck, and happy knitting.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I absolutely love this colour for a babies blanket as it co-ordinates so well with all other colours. If you know if the baby is a boy or girl you could even embroider some small motif on a few squares.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovely color!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a lovely colour and will definetely suit the beautiful complexion of a special baby!!!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL -- 19 pages later, I'm sure you don't need my opinion, but here it is anyway. 

I think it's a GREAT color for a baby blanket. I for one get a little weary of the same ole pastels -- besides, the trend these days is to widen the pallette considerably, and I obviously vote for that too.

That's gonna be gorgeous.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

My daughter knitted a baby blanket for her first, a girl, and it looks like a similar color. In this day and age...anything goes.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

My daughter knitted a baby blanket for her first, a girl, and it looks like a similar color. In this day and age...anything goes.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the color and you are doing a remarkable job!
Continue to the finish line.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

so long as you don't donate it to a preemie unit, only reading yesterday about the requirements/standards for donated items. They said they loved bright colours except yellow as it made sick babies look a really bad colour.
I'm sure there are plenty of healthy ones out there who would love such a pretty and bright colour


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful pattern but not a color for a baby. I showed it to my 26 year old grandaughter for her 4 month daughter. She said it is for an older child. I want my baby to look like a baby. There will be many years she can use that color but not now. I agree very much.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

What's wrong with it? Personally, I think it's a very nice color - one of my favorites anyway.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love that color for a blanket for a baby. I think now a days anything goes for color.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I LOVE IT, "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX"


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

josette said:


> love the colour!


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Many thanks for all your comments: Josette, Limey 287, Sherlock, Knitting Nona, Jaiaface :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I thank all of you for your wonderful suggestions and comments, Baronsdaughter, determined to knit, Marilyn803, Roe, Trisha 54...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's fine. Don't know about others but pastels and only pink, blue and yellow for babies gets rather boring.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your great suggestions and comments:
McWool, virginia1961, Run4Fittness, SSK1953, Mkjfrj, Ann71.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gmilne said:


> Well, I just think the color is awesome. It is one of a kind. It will be very liked by everyone. The pattern is different too. How many stitches, maybe I can figure it out? thanx=
> [email protected]


Hi gmilne...thank you for your kind comments...I cast on 126sts.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

More thanks go out to all of you for your wonderful comments, suggestions, and compliments: Leesie, grannybear, me2memeinvt, tashi, knitry, cindyMB.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi to Maryjay, Knitter, & Tryalot...thanks for all your comments.
Happy Knitting,
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the color. I'm afraid these guys at knitting are not very modern when it comes to colors for babies most moms don't want pink or blue any more.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> Beautiful pattern but not a color for a baby. I showed it to my 26 year old grandaughter for her 4 month daughter. She said it is for an older child. I want my baby to look like a baby. There will be many years she can use that color but not now. I agree very much.


Hi LTN666...Thank you for you comments. If not for a baby, this could be used later for an older child..always something to consider.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi to: grammytoni, sam0767, lori2637, afoster...thanks to all of you for writing your comments, ideas, etc.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

free2knit said:


> I love the color. I'm afraid these guys at knitting are not very modern when it comes to colors for babies most moms don't want pink or blue any more.


Thank you.


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

It is a great color! Keep up the good work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jkb1955 said:


> It is a great color! Keep up the good work!


Thank you very much jkb1955...


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you been looking into my knitting bag? I don't know the sex of our new great-grandchild due next Jan. so I picked up a few skeins of a very soft acrylic in a shade called "Pistachio," and my yarn color and pattern look so much like yours that we could swap bags and not know the difference! Obviously I like the color very much because it's one of the mother's favorites, so it will be fine for her baby. So silly to argue over colors,don't you think?


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Great!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the color VERY much. I love knitting baby things in colors other than pink and blue. Green is very popular with the new moms this year. My granddaughter loves to put her 1 yr old in lime green, shocking pink. She's adorable in those colors. Happy colors!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

EdithAnn...I think it is a lovely color...very neutral..will coordinate with most everything baby wears..
I say go for it...

Some have the mind frame everything for baby has to be pink, blue, bright yellow white or mint green..

I like the way you think


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it's great, looks soft and color will go with everything :thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

it s a good colour.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Have you been looking into my knitting bag? I don't know the sex of our new great-grandchild due next Jan. so I picked up a few skeins of a very soft acrylic in a shade called "Pistachio," and my yarn color and pattern look so much like yours that we could swap bags and not know the difference! Obviously I like the color very much because it's one of the mother's favorites, so it will be fine for her baby. So silly to argue over colors,don't you think?


Good Morning BubbyIssaquah, thanks for writing...I guess "great minds think alike." I love the color pistachio, which is a little more green...happy knitting to you too. Also, I'm a Libra, don't like to argue..just try to balance the scales..lol..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Great!


 :thumbup:


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I also like the colour.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dpicanco said:


> I like the color VERY much. I love knitting baby things in colors other than pink and blue. Green is very popular with the new moms this year. My granddaughter loves to put her 1 yr old in lime green, shocking pink. She's adorable in those colors. Happy colors!


Hi Dpicanco...thanks for you comments...
:-D


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

It's beautiful!!! First baby blanket I made for my grandson, my daughter purchased the carons spa in the misty taupe..... http://www.naturallycaron.com/shade_cards/spa_sh.html 
It does not need to be pastel blue or pink for babies anymore!!! Anyways they grow so fast. Just started yesterday another blanket in multicolor (non baby) very soft chunky yarn, adding his initials in solid bright colors in random place when finished will post photo! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> EdithAnn...I think it is a lovely color...very neutral..will coordinate with most everything baby wears..
> I say go for it...
> 
> Some have the mind frame everything for baby has to be pink, blue, bright yellow white or mint green..
> ...


Hi again Camilla...thanks for you lovely comments. It's always nice hearing from you. Happy knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Great!


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> I think it's great, looks soft and color will go with everything :thumbup:


Thank you samazon... :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mopa2282 said:


> it s a good colour.


Thanks, Mopa2282.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kyriakoulla said:


> I also like the colour.


Hi Kyriakoulla..thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> It's beautiful!!! First baby blanket I made for my grandson, my daughter purchased the carons spa in the misty taupe..... http://www.naturallycaron.com/shade_cards/spa_sh.html
> It does not need to be pastel blue or pink for babies anymore!!! Anyways they grow so fast. Just started yesterday another blanket in multicolor (non baby) very soft chunky yarn, adding his initials in solid bright colors in random place when finished will post photo! Happy Knitting!!


Good Morning Uscgmom4....thanks for your lovely comments, and I have also used the taupe color..it's lovely..Please post your blanket when you're finished knitting it. Happy Knitting to you, too!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I prefer using REAL colors instead of the traditional...I think the Mom's like variety and beyond that the fact that you take the time is what REALLY counts....I use purples a lot..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> I prefer using REAL colors instead of the traditional...I think the Mom's like variety and beyond that the fact that you take the time is what REALLY counts....I use purples a lot..


Thanks for you nice comments motherdawg. I have knitted baby items in all colors, including the soft ones. I love that you use purples...that's another color I think is lovely. Thanks for posting! Adorable avatar!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> motherdawg said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer using REAL colors instead of the traditional...I think the Mom's like variety and beyond that the fact that you take the time is what REALLY counts....I use purples a lot..
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Love it - it's my favorite color, and it also seems to be the rage for all things baby!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kwgold said:


> Love it - it's my favorite color, and it also seems to be the rage for all things baby!


Hi kwgold...thanks for your nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> kwgold said:
> 
> 
> > Love it - it's my favorite color, and it also seems to be the rage for all things baby!
> ...


 :-D


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


I like the color. My daughter just had a baby girl, and her room is a mustard gold. We both thought at first it was a huge mistake, but when you put it with her baby blankets and the theme in her room as well as curtains that have peach, pink, brown, gold, and aqua......it was a winner!! She already has a daughter with the pink so we were branching out, and branch out we did! Love it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MCWool said:


> I am looking forward to seeing it finished.


Hi MCWool...me too, but i'm doing a few projects at the same time, including my gardening!! lol
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jblake loves to knit said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> ...


Hi JBlake loves to knit....So happy the room turned out nice.
It sounds lovely and I like all the colors that were used...it pulls together nicely...she thought outside the box..great.
Best wishes, thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great color!!! and I love the basketweave pattern - do you have a source??? Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry - Just went back and found the pattern info - I'm a bad girl for asking without looking!!! I just got carried away! Sandi


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorry - Just went back and found the pattern info - I'm a bad girl for asking without looking!!! I just got carried away! Sandi


Thanks AZ Sticks for your nice comments...this is an easy pattern...I've used it a few times...and, it can be easily adjusted to the size you want. 
Happy Knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you - I printed off you changes and I will go to LB for the pattern - you're a doll for sharing! - AZ


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you - I printed off you changes and I will go to LB for the pattern - you're a doll for sharing! - AZ


 :thumbup:


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nicely done! I knitted for a winter grandchild and made some sweaters and blankets in red! They were a hit at Christmas time. Knit on!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nicely done! I knitted for a winter grandchild and made some sweaters and blankets in red! They were a hit at Christmas time. Knit on!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful color and lovely blanket. Much more "stylish" than the usual pink and blue.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


I think it is a great color. I did a similar color for a baby blanket for someone that wanted outdoors colors:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79882-1.html
Personally I LOVE brighter colors for babies.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> Very nicely done! I knitted for a winter grandchild and made some sweaters and blankets in red! They were a hit at Christmas time. Knit on!


Hi Joanne12986, Thank you...I know what you knitted in red must be lovely. (Red is my favorite color.) I know the beautiful area you live in as I am originally from Long Island, NY. Happy Knitting! Wonderful avatar...
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

joand said:


> Beautiful color and lovely blanket. Much more "stylish" than the usual pink and blue.


Thanks Joand for your compliment. Lovely children on your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> ...


Hello, MtOlive45, thanks for your comments. I checked your blanket and hat...beautiful..and I, too, love the bright color you used. Nice work!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it looks just great too. I like the color and I think it is really nice for a baby blanket.


edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rene said:


> I think it looks just great too. I like the color and I think it is really nice for a baby blanket.
> 
> 
> edithann said:
> ...


Thanks for your nice comments Rene. As I continue knitting it, the color seems even nicer!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I know my DIL would love this color.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

marion07 said:


> I know my DIL would love this color.


Thanks Marion07 for writing..I hope my great grandchild will!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm making a baby sweater out of a luscious shade of plum. I really love the color.

josiehof


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making a baby sweater out of a luscious shade of plum. I really love the color.
> 
> josiehof


Thanks for writing Josiehof...Please post your sweater when you finish...I, too, love the color plum.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Go for it. There's nothing wrong with the color. Baby blankets don't have to Blue, Yellow, Pink, Green all the time.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Lovely color. Free yarn. Not baby color? I'm sure the baby won't care, and mom will love it. It is delightful. You go girl!

Nancy


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it is fine for a baby. One of the prettiest baby blankets I have seen lately was made from a coral color. Another nontraditional alternative


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KEgan said:


> Go for it. There's nothing wrong with the color. Baby blankets don't have to Blue, Yellow, Pink, Green all the time.


Hi KEgan...thanks for your comments. I agree.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Lovely color. Free yarn. Not baby color? I'm sure the baby won't care, and mom will love it. It is delightful. You go girl!
> 
> Nancy


Hi Nancy...thanks you for your great comments..I'm with you. Now, all I have to do is keep knitting and break away from my gardening!! lol Adorable avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> I think it is fine for a baby. One of the prettiest baby blankets I have seen lately was made from a coral color. Another nontraditional alternative


Hi Dachsmom...thanks for your comments...Oh, that coral must be stunning!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I like it...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's lovely. Additionally, it should wash/dry well....very important for babies' stuff.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Edie, thank you for your comment about the dollies. My granddaughter owns the one on the left, and her daughter the one on the right. I remade the bodies, then made the clothing, and then knitted the sweaters and hats on my first knitting machine (a Bond). I crocheted the booties. 

GDs doll is around 30 years old, and it's the 3rd body I've put on her. GGDs dolly is about 10 or 12?? and it's the first I've put on her. I sent replacement bodies for them when the dollies went home to Dallas, as I'm not sure I will be up to replacing them again in 10 or so years. GGDs dolly got torn completely in two by her brothers!

Be sure to post a pic of your finished baby blanket (wrapped around the baby if mom permits!).

Nancy


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

The reason for pastels for babies is no longer valid. Dyes used to be harsh on babies' soft skin so they used less for pastel colors. It also had to do with old ways of laundering and getting out stains. Now, anything goes. When my 25 y.o. son was a baby, I read that babies can't see pastels well and prefer high contrast color combinations like black and white. My son was fascinated by (i.e., stared at) the black blood pressure cuff with curled wire on the white wall when he was only a few days old. I had an infected c-section so he had lots of time to look at it; we were in the hospital for 11 days. Maybe that was the start of his interest in graphic arts.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rabuckler said:


> I like it...


Thanks Rabuckler...did you knit the lovely sweater in your avatar? :thumbup: Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I think it's lovely. Additionally, it should wash/dry well....very important for babies' stuff.


Thanks Snoozi Suzi...you are so right.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Edie, thank you for your comment about the dollies. My granddaughter owns the one on the left, and her daughter the one on the right. I remade the bodies, then made the clothing, and then knitted the sweaters and hats on my first knitting machine (a Bond). I crocheted the booties.
> 
> GDs doll is around 30 years old, and it's the 3rd body I've put on her. GGDs dolly is about 10 or 12?? and it's the first I've put on her. I sent replacement bodies for them when the dollies went home to Dallas, as I'm not sure I will be up to replacing them again in 10 or so years. GGDs dolly got torn completely in two by her brothers!
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy, a lot of love and hard work went into the replacement of the dolls. You are a talented lady. Thanks for sharing.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

I think the colour looks warm and soft. When i had my daughter in the 1960s, all baby cloths bought or handmake had to be pink, blue, white, or lemon. Baby fashions and colours have changed in the past 40years, and colours for babies are all about looking pretty, happy and exciting. I think your choice of colour is great! I like the pattern too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> The reason for pastels for babies is no longer valid. Dyes used to be harsh on babies' soft skin so they used less for pastel colors. It also had to do with old ways of laundering and getting out stains. Now, anything goes. When my 25 y.o. son was a baby, I read that babies can't see pastels well and prefer high contrast color combinations like black and white. My son was fascinated by (i.e., stared at) the black blood pressure cuff with curled wire on the white wall when he was only a few days old. I had an infected c-section so he had lots of time to look at it; we were in the hospital for 11 days. Maybe that was the start of his interest in graphic arts.


Hi Ruthkk, thanks for your interesting story..I have knitted many items for my grandchildren, years ago, in pastel colors. I still use white, yellow, light green, but recently I have gone to the brighter colors. One lady said she was doing a deep purple..sounded great!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rjla said:


> I think the colour looks warm and soft. When i had my daughter in the 1960s, all baby cloths bought or handmake had to be pink, blue, white, or lemon. Baby fashions and colours have changed in the past 40years, and colours for babies are all about looking pretty, happy and exciting. I think your choice of colour is great! I like the pattern too.


Hello Rjla, thanks so much for your thoughts and compliments.
Happy Knitting, Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## KRIKKITWARS42 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it's beautiful. I'm actually making a baby blanket now for my friends in chartreuse - that whole color family is in right now.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KRIKKITWARS42 said:


> I think it's beautiful. I'm actually making a baby blanket now for my friends in chartreuse - that whole color family is in right now.


Thanks, Krikkitwars42..I agree and your color is close to mine, just a little more green. Love it!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## KRIKKITWARS42 (Aug 20, 2012)

edithann said:


> Thanks, Krikkitwars42..I agree and your color is close to mine, just a little more green. Love it!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


You are welcome! I'm 29 and my friends are 29/30 and like some people above said, younger moms nowadays aren't always in to all the pastels...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KRIKKITWARS42 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Krikkitwars42..I agree and your color is close to mine, just a little more green. Love it!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Its beautiful. I have yet to make a baby blanket in pastel colors


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

kayers said:


> Its beautiful. I have yet to make a baby blanket in pastel colors


And they are all GREAT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

-knitter said:


> kayers said:
> 
> 
> > Its beautiful. I have yet to make a baby blanket in pastel colors
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kayers said:


> Its beautiful. I have yet to make a baby blanket in pastel colors


Thanks Kayers...I love the ones you have made also...colors are great...thanks for sharing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

-knitter said:


> kayers said:
> 
> 
> > Its beautiful. I have yet to make a baby blanket in pastel colors
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> I took it last night to my knitting club, and some women thought it might not be a good color for a baby blanket. Others said why not..everything does not have to be light or pastel. So my friends, I now would like your opinion. I'm not sure how the color will show up. It's Red Heart Soft Yarn in Honey. I used this yarn as it was given to me as a "freebie." Your turn, thanks...lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


Nothing wrong with the colour you are using I like I go along with the others that think the same.


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you know where I can get the pattern for the middle one with the purple, green, yellow, dk. pink. It looks like there are different pattern stitches for the different colors. I really like that one!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Maxine R said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Before I continue this baby blanket, I would like your opinions.
> ...


Hi Maxine, thanks for your vote...I'm continuing on the blanket in the color I posted.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Maxine R said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


Good on you, you will be pleased with your choice, I know I would have continued with that colour. But sometimes its nice to have other peoples ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jkb1955 said:


> Do you know where I can get the pattern for the middle one with the purple, green, yellow, dk. pink. It looks like there are different pattern stitches for the different colors. I really like that one!


Hi Jkb1955, Kayers knitted those. Suggest you PM her for the pattern...Happy knitting.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Maxine R said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Maxine R said:
> ...


Thanks again, Maxine...
:thumbup: Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> Maxine R said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

